

Google streetview may be illegal - Ultrapreneur
http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2007/09/11/streetview-commissioner-privacy.html

======
Ultrapreneur
I'm Canadian, but I'm of the same opinion as you guys(Americans) unless I'm
holding up my ATM Card while entering my pin number or something what's wrong
with seeing yourself on Google Streetview.. who knows perhaps a new spinoff
marketing company might be created..lol picture it, someone chasing the MS
live recorder with a Y Combinator T-shirt on. priceless.

------
ivankirigin
I've seen the MS Live recording car around Burlington MA. Every time I drive
by it, I roll down my windows and give it a thumbs up with a big smile.

I've noted the locations, and can't wait to see myself grinning like a fool :)

------
ricardo
Google streetview may be illegal... in Canada.

It's perfectly legal in the US.

------
Ultrapreneur
as for the justin.tv thing.. you can watch justin.tv, but if they ever decided
to come up to Canada and film an episode, etc. pretty much the only thing
you'd see was alot of blurred out faces and license plates. it's like watching
American "cops" then watching Canadian "To serve and protect" it doesn't
compare.

------
mattm
You know how us Canadians are. If something affects one person negatively, it
can't be allowed.

------
zach
So I guess justin.tv is illegal north of the border too.

